# John Metzler, well known Pittsburgh wood artist, killed in freak accident



## serial killer (May 15, 2010)

John Metzler was pretty well known in Pittsburgh's arborist community. He frequently salvaged wood that was cut in city parks for his work. He was in the news just a couple weeks ago for reusing a bunch of trees that were damaged in this winter's snowstorms. 

Apparently he was working with a chainsaw Thursday evening when a U-Haul trailer broke loose from a truck and hit him. He was wearing hearing protection and had no idea what was about to hit him. 

Here's a couple articles about his death:

http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/news/s_681271.html

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/10134/1058150-100.stm


Here's the article that I mentioned above about his work:

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/10122/1054556-437.stm

He was a really interesting guy, and our community was dealt a tragic loss with his death.


----------



## tree md (May 15, 2010)

His name sounds very familiar. I believe I have read about his work elsewhere.

Very sad. Only the good die young.

Prayers to the family.


----------

